# [Solved] Logitech quickcam webcam video but no sound

## raf

I had no problem setting up QuickCam for notebooks Pro for video, but I cannot get any audio playback what so ever and this quickcam has a built in microphone. I'm using the following method to test my webcam: 

```
mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l:width=640:height=480 -vo mpegpes

gmplayer grab.mpg
```

But I cannot get any sound. Can anyone help me test/debug this? I have snd-usb-audio compiled in. I cannot tell if my microphone on the QuickCam is just muted, or if it is not enabled or what.

Thanks,

----------

## NeddySeagoon

raf,

You should have a mixer device for your usb sound device.

If not, the module is not loaded or your /etc/module.d/alsa does not contain any config information for it.

----------

## Aggamemnon

How did you set up your webcam?

----------

## raf

Well I have my camera and mic working! I tried using "arecord" and "aplay" and noticed I WAS able to record sound. So I figured it was my mplayer/mencoder command that was wrong. So I googled around and found another program called "streamer" and I was able to record a video with voice!

My only question remaining is how do I use mplayer/mencoder to record a video clip WITH sound? What is wrong with my command above?

----------

## Aggamemnon

How did you do this?  What kernel options?  What drivers?

Please help!

----------

## raf

 *Quote:*   

> How did you do this? What kernel options? What drivers?
> 
> Please help!

 

Actually it was really easy. In the kernel I had to enable V4L support and usb sound. DO NOT enable the pwc + pwcx drivers in the kernel as they do not work (at least for me), emerge the pwc module instead (again NOT the pwcx module). Now you will be able to load pwc module and that's that! Everything should work. 

As for sound, make sure your mixer settings (kmix for me) are right. For your main card your capture should be enabled but all the way down, mic should be enabled and all the way down. Then select your camera in kmix and enable the mic and set it all the way up.

NOTES: Make sure your camera is supported by the pwc free driver first. You may want to also play around with setpwc (emerge it) which will give you access to some neat features such as changing the compression, frame rate, resolution, filters, etc. on your camera.

----------

## Aggamemnon

Thank you very much, I'll try this when I get back from work.

----------

## Aggamemnon

Got video  :Smile: 

----------

## raf

What about sound? Do you have that as well? If your camera comes with a built in mic you can try using arecord and aplay to test it.

----------

## Aggamemnon

No sound as of yet, and kopete annoyingly crashes when I try to use the webcam with it.

----------

## raf

I don't even know how to use kopete with video. In the configuration I can see my camera and it workes fine, but how do I start a video session with someone else? 

If someone else starts a video session with me I see a box with some error and tat's it.

----------

## Aggamemnon

If I go to the config window in kopete when my camera is plugged in it crashes.

----------

## GMFTatsujin

Something I'm curious about with the logitech webcam support in Linux: are features like zoom, pan, tilt, and so on enabled?  Are there any applications that take advantage of such features, or is there a CLI for them. or what?

I'm doing research to create a micro-studio on my laptop, so I'm trying to judge the viability of all my options . . .

----------

## Matteo Azzali

 *raf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> My only question remaining is how do I use mplayer/mencoder to record a video clip WITH sound? What is wrong with my command above?

 

just a guess try.... mencoder has some device option for sound,as you use /dev/video0 for video.

You should discover which device is your cam sound (eg: it could be /dev/dsp1) and then

use it in the device option of mencoder.

----------

## Aggamemnon

I have got webcam working in aMSN now

----------

## hjlane3

An update for anyone that has recently bought a Quickcam for Notebooks Pro and can't seem to get the usb-pwc-re module to work.  Logitech is has been releasing newer version with the product id 046d:08c3 (run lsusb to find out the product ID). This version DOES NOT work with the pwc modules. Instead, http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/ supports this cam. Unfortuanately this project only started up less than a month ago, and I can't seem to get it to work with this model.

----------

## batistuta

anyone knows how to configure alsa to use the USB mic from the camera, but when running from external alsa drivers?  I don't wan't to run the kernel drivers...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## MaGuS

 *hjlane3 wrote:*   

> An update for anyone that has recently bought a Quickcam for Notebooks Pro and can't seem to get the usb-pwc-re module to work.  Logitech is has been releasing newer version with the product id 046d:08c3 (run lsusb to find out the product ID). This version DOES NOT work with the pwc modules. Instead, http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/ supports this cam. Unfortuanately this project only started up less than a month ago, and I can't seem to get it to work with this model.

 

Hi,

i got the uvcvideo modul running and i got the device /dev/video1 but none of the programs i tried can get a photo from the camera. I tried streamer, camE an motion. I got a video from xawtv one time. But now I cannot get any video or photo. 

Anyone got a solution?

Best regards,

Magnus

----------

## Smart1

Hallo I have a Logitech QuickCam Fusion

lsusb

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 046d:08ca Logitech, Inc.

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Use uvcvideo from

svn http://svn.berlios.de/svnroot/repos/linux-uvc/linux-uvc/trunk

http://linux-uvc.berlios.de

I can get with

fswebcam

luvcview

ekiga

mplayer

video without Probs. Only for ekiga I sometimes must say

mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:width=176:height=144:device=/dev/video0 -fps 16

In Twinkle and Ekiga i have also Sound from my USB Webcam.

The modul snd_usb_audio is working

arecord -f cd -d 3 -t wav -N -D plughw:1,0 test.wav

is good.

With mplayer i have no Sound.

mplayer  tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0 \

 -ao alsa:adevice=hw.1:audiorate=44100:forceaudio -fps 24

ls /dev/sound

adsp  audio  audio1  dsp  dsp1  mixer  mixer1  sequencer  sequencer2

lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

uvcvideo               40644  0

snd_usb_audio          82656  0

snd_usb_lib            15040  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_hwdep               8072  1 snd_usb_audio

xt_tcpudp               3776  84

nf_conntrack_ipv4      15888  62

xt_state                2688  62

ipt_REJECT              4224  4

xt_limit                3200  6

ipt_LOG                 6464  6

nf_conntrack_ftp        9440  0

nf_conntrack           56732  3 nf_conntrack_ipv4,xt_state,nf_conntrack_ftp

nfnetlink               6024  2 nf_conntrack_ipv4,nf_conntrack

iptable_filter          3072  1

ip_tables              16440  1 iptable_filter

x_tables               15560  6 xt_tcpudp,xt_state,ipt_REJECT,xt_limit,ipt_LOG,ip_tables

nvidia               7753016  22

compat_ioctl32          5568  1 uvcvideo

videodev               25216  1 uvcvideo

v4l2_common            15552  3 uvcvideo,compat_ioctl32,videodev

i2c_viapro              8920  0

i2c_core               18880  2 nvidia,i2c_viapro

Use Vanilla Kernel 2.6.21.5, Gentoo, AMD 64 Processor,  VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60).

Could You help me please?

----------

